# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ§ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼ 2022

## Aruiteve

« 2022 » 2022 2022 

 


 2022  

 2022  









Creative Assembly. , , , . , . , - . . , . . " " " " , . 30 2021 . : 28 2022. , . , , . 

2022 . : - Black Adam (2022) WEBRip 1080p Theseus | D | TS.torrent : 02:04:48 : MKV : AVC : AC3 : 1920x800 (2.40:1), 23.976 fps, 11.9 Mb/s : 1: AC3, 48.0 kHz, 2 ch, 224 kb/s | RUS [DUB, TS] | . Sound Master 2: AC3, 48.0 kHz, 2 ch, 224 kb/s | ENG [] : . Sound Master. , , . , , . , , . , II , . , "-" ( ). , , . 04-12-2022 / 15:05. , . . . 6.3 / IMDB 5.8 , , / 2022 $2 122 288 , , , , , , .. , , - . ! , . , , , , 50 , , - . , , . 2022 . HD. (71) FHD (1080p) 2022. 

: , , , : : , , , , : , . 6.5. 17 , 2022 18:48. ? , , . , , -, ( Firestorm ). .. . , «» , . , , , . . , « » , , . . , 2020- 2021-. . , " ". . Full HD 1080. 

, . . . . « » 385 , , 400 . « » 50 100 . , 500 , . . , , . . . , , . 2022 . 

, , . , . : Black Adam : 2022 : , , , : -. : 192 (6 3 ) Qotil Nindzya / Assassin Ninza / Ninja Assassin Uzbek tilida 2009 O'zbekcha tarjima film Full HD skachat. «!» 2014 , . 2017 , . - 2019 , 2020 , 2021 , - COVID-19. , , . 9 2021 . . 

. - , . , . , , : -, , , . , , , . . « » VS « » « ». . Black Adam izle. , , , , , , ., , , . , , . , , , . , « 2» . , DC . 

-32000 4080 Gigabyte Gaming. . 55 2022 , , . , , , . , , , , . : MPEG-H HEVC, 24.6 M/, 3840x2160, 23.976 /, 10 : (E-AC3, 6 ch, 384 /), (AC3, 6 ch, 384 /), (AC3, 2 ch, 192 /), (AC3, 6 ch, 384 /), (E-AC3+Atmos, 6 ch, 768 /) DTF 20 2022 . , . . 2022 .

----------

